# NEW WESTMINSTER | Brewery District Building Seven | 32 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

located at
32-storey mixed-use tower
225 market condominiums
53,000 sq ft office space
4,600 sq ft retail space
9,500 sq ft daycare
steps from Sapperton Skytrain Station
Save-On Foods grocery shopping nearby
close to Sapperton Park

























Brewery District Building Seven – Prices, Availability, Plans - Mike Stewart


Coming soon to New Westminster’s Sapperton neighbourhood, Building Seven is the newest edition to Wesgroup’s Brewery District master-planned community.



www.mikestewart.ca


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://images.dailyhive.com/20181001235131/brewery-district-268-nelsons-court-new-westminster-20.jpg[img]
[img]https://images.dailyhive.com/20181001235121/brewery-district-268-nelsons-court-new-westminster-21.jpg

































New tallest tower proposed for Brewery District in New Westminster | Urbanized


Another tower at Brewery District next to SkyTrain's Sapperton Station in New Westminster has entered the development application phase.




dailyhive.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

New tallest tower proposed for Brewery District in New Westminster | Urbanized


Another tower at Brewery District next to SkyTrain's Sapperton Station in New Westminster has entered the development application phase.




dailyhive.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

